# Genus Heteroscodra



## Vayu Son (Oct 28, 2003)

so, as with all similar: post your pics of this genera here.

one of mine:







-V


----------



## extrovertinvert (Oct 29, 2003)

I have three H. macs I'll get pics when I get my camera back


----------



## LaRiz (Oct 29, 2003)

Jarrett,
Looks like you have a mature male, no?
"Bathe him, and bring him to her..."


----------



## LaRiz (Oct 29, 2003)

Freshly molted and waiting 
john


----------



## Vayu Son (Oct 29, 2003)

*><*

not quite yet , its only a 2" specimen. nice female, ghostly.

-V


----------



## Telson (Oct 29, 2003)

That female is fantastic looking. I hope mine is fem and turns out looking like that, but I got a LONG wait to find out... I swear it is the SLOWEST grower of ALL my Ts!


----------



## noboyscout (Oct 29, 2003)

I thought these guys gerw fast? Beautiful T's by the way!


----------



## Joy (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's my immature specimen.  I actually saw her out last night--the first time in a couple of months!

Joy


----------



## vulpina (Oct 29, 2003)

Great pics!!  Beautiful spiders.

Andy


----------



## Sean (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Telson _
> *That female is fantastic looking. I hope mine is fem and turns out looking like that, but I got a LONG wait to find out... I swear it is the SLOWEST grower of ALL my Ts! *



I have found this to be my fastest growing T...I bought mine in june about 34 of an inch and it is now just over 2 inches molting once a month and probably doubling in size cept for the last molt it didnt grow much at all.


----------



## pronty (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Telson _
> *I swear it is the SLOWEST grower of ALL my Ts! *


What?! Your's actually grows? LOL
I ordered mine almost 2 ½ years ago and it's now a 2-incher..


----------



## Telson (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's just say that I got Brachypelmas that are outgrowing my H.maculata....:?


----------



## deifiler (Oct 30, 2003)

Yup, I'll also say that my mac is a slow grower. It's gone from spiderling (8mm) to around one inch in almost a year... heh

Looking forward to when the white 'gummy' appearance emerges though ^_^


----------



## Guy (Oct 30, 2003)

Adult male...


----------



## Sean (Oct 30, 2003)

Now am i right to say that males are darker then females, when they mature??


----------



## extrovertinvert (Oct 30, 2003)

yes you are right, males are a brown color females ae creme,  kinda like the pokies.


----------



## MrMatt (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is my H. mac, he has had one molt since this picture was taken and is now starting to look alittle whiter. 

_I do not recommend handling your spiders until you are comfortable and knowledgeable about their behavior, potency, and can accept the consequences of your actions, including a lost or dead spider. _ 

Amber is the model (nothing like a womans touch ).


----------



## indigoeyes (Nov 1, 2003)

*twitch*  *twitch*  *drooool*
Must...have...maculata.....
Honey? Can I have one? Please? I'll be nice and do laundry, I swear!


----------



## Inuleki (Nov 1, 2003)

aren't you supposed to do laundry anyway???  you do laundry, i do the dishes remember?

and yeah, i know, i need to do them again...


----------



## Lostkat (Nov 1, 2003)

Lariz, that's an amazing female you have there. Hope you find a mate for her soon.

Here's my 2.5" juvenille H. maculata. I think he's near a moult because he's very plump and spending a lot more time sitting about outside his burrow, which is a total change from his normal behaviour.


----------



## blackacidevil (Dec 10, 2003)

Took a few pics while transferring her into her new home so I figured I'd bring this thread back.


----------



## blackacidevil (Dec 10, 2003)

*another*

this one from a while back.  She didn't run away when I shined the light on her so I took a pic.


----------



## blackacidevil (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought mantids were the Earth Aliens:?


----------



## oxbaker (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm totally digging my maculata. It used to stay burrowed in all the time unless in total darkness but now it emerges at the slightest dulling of light. It's moulted twice in the few months that I've had it making it about 2.75" now. I love how it dive bombs prey off the top of the enclosure - it's a greco-roman master.


----------



## JBoyer (Dec 10, 2003)

Damb all of you for posting these pictures!  Now I have to add another to the Must have list.!!

Jennifer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caska (Dec 10, 2003)

I love H. macs! I just got my first one yesterday from e-spiderworld, it's a feisty little one too! It's about half an inch right now, I can't wait til it grows up, they're so beautiful. It dug a little burrow about 2 hours after i transferred it to its new container and I haven't seen it since, except when I fed it, and it attacked the tweezers, hehe.


----------



## Longbord1 (Dec 10, 2003)

wow i never realized how thick its legs are they almost look like a cross between p murinus and c rawshyi and those eyes are huge i can imagen how good their eyesight must be for compared to other Ts

mike


----------



## Angelo (Dec 10, 2003)

hey ive always wanted a Heteroscodra maculata, they are so cool looking. are they hard to keep???


----------



## pdrake (Dec 10, 2003)

this is my new female i just picked up a couple of days ago. about 4".

can anyone tell me the age of maturation?


----------



## greensleeves (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *wow i never realized how thick its legs are they almost look like a cross between p murinus and c rawshyi and those eyes are huge i can imagen how good their eyesight must be for compared to other Ts
> 
> mike *


Yeah, that's one of the things I like most about them: their eyes are so big it's almost like someone stuck some googly craft eyes on there. It gives them an eerily intelligent appearance.  

Greensleeves


----------



## TheDon (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is a picture of my Togo before she molted.

peace

TheDon


----------



## Wh1teshark (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's my H. Maculata.

She has been starting to build a new burrow on the backside of her glass cage.







One more picture at www.ulfsbo.se if anyone would want to put up their images there, given full credit i would be glad to arrange it. PM me if so.

/David


----------



## Longbord1 (Dec 11, 2003)

how far can these buggers jump with those rabbit like legs.and are they fast?


mike


----------



## genious_gr (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *how far can these buggers jump with those rabbit like legs.and are they fast?
> *


Even as slings, they move a lot faster than an eye can handle....


----------



## Palespider (Dec 11, 2003)

My female is the worst T of mine to cage transfer. Combine the quick to bite defensive attitude of an Usambara and the ability to run and jump like a P. cambridgei and you can imagine what a nightmare it can be dealing with one. Of course I've heard of many individuals that haven't had trouble with theirs. Maybe mine is an exception to the norm.

Jim B.


----------



## Palespider (Dec 11, 2003)

...


----------



## T.Raab (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## da_illest (Dec 12, 2003)

are these defensive/aggresive at all? and do they have more toxic venom than rose hairs? by the way these are some DAMN GOOD pics!!


----------



## Wh1teshark (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *are these defensive/aggresive at all? and do they have more toxic venom than rose hairs? by the way these are some DAMN GOOD pics!!  *


They are wery defensive and as stated above, extremly fast!
I've got no first hand experience of their venom but I have read that it's quite potent (perhaps simmilar to the venom of P. Murinus?)

You should be allright as long as you are very cautious during cage transfers and such.

/David


----------



## TheDon (Dec 12, 2003)

Actually I find these guys to not be so bad.  Dont get me wrong they are super fast and you will want to be careful in that department but mine has never shown a threat posture and has never takin a strike at me or the paintbrush.  I wouldnt recommend holding one unless you know what you are doing.  I have seen pictures of people holding their's.  Also these are supposed to have medicinally significant venom no dont get bit.

peace

TheDon


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## T.Raab (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Vys (Jan 16, 2004)

Corvus, nice photos, how is your sources of light set up?

Also, is small mold spots like those dangerous, if that is indeed mold?


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 16, 2004)

great pics! I'll have to get another one. The one I was T sitting died on me... talk about feeling horrible!
I didn't know they were such a slow grower though


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 16, 2004)

@Vys

i have normal 40W Blubs.

That "mold" that you mean, isnt mold. its only a dark spot on the wooden, or it was a really small molded spot. but i dont think that mold is so dangerous for spiders. the probelm is only if there would be a lot of mold. 

greetings
T.R


----------



## Gillian (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joy _
> *Here's my immature specimen.  I actually saw her out last night--the first time in a couple of months!
> 
> Joy *



YAY JOY!
So, the "Family Heirloom" is a female?
Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## Wh1teshark (Jan 17, 2004)

My H. Maculata was out walking around the walls of heir cage when I got home last night. I opened her cage and stuk my cam in there to snap a pic. She didn't really like the flash so she darted at the opening. Never seen her this fast. Luckily she just turned around when her legs didn't find anything to cling on when she got them outside the cage. 

Managed to snap a pretty decent one. Sorry for the big size.









/David


One more pic at www.ulfsbo.se


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 17, 2004)

Whiteshark, 
I loved your H.mac pics!  The other one where she is  hiding her face with her legs makes her look so demure...like she is flirting! Such a pretty lass!
I notice in the other pic, she is busy digging down under the substrate...do they burrow at this size?:? 
How many inches of substrate is suitable to offer this (arboreal?) species?

Oh, and I reeeealy liked the lower left pic in your 'nature' folder. All greens and browns and softness...you can smell clean air when you look at that pic.
Thanks
D.


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's some pics of my juvenile female ;-)

Søren


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 28, 2004)

And another one ;-) She's approximately 10-11 cm in legspan and has been raised from a tiny little spiderling ages ago ;-)

Søren


----------



## Rourke (Dec 10, 2004)

Two inches and angry about it!


----------



## moricollins (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's my H. maculata 







Mori


----------



## H.Lividum (Dec 11, 2004)

look those....































Alvise


----------



## HEEN67 (Dec 11, 2004)

WAHOU!  
Very nice pic's!... :worship:


----------



## HEEN67 (Dec 11, 2004)

My maculata sub-adulte!


----------



## manville (Dec 11, 2004)

wow..very nice tarantula..i need one of these..


----------



## Adnan (Dec 12, 2004)

Juv. male
Juv. female
Juv. female


----------



## jw73 (Dec 12, 2004)

Beautiful spiders.
I love females. They are great looking.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 14, 2004)

*My little mac *

Just wanted to add this one:







greetz
illmatic


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 31, 2005)

Female _Heteroscodra maculata_.


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 4, 2005)

Mature male


----------



## Sasa (Feb 9, 2005)

I just have to ask:
I had my 4 maculatas last August when they were about 1cm (0.4") LS,
now 6 months later they are hardly 1,5cm (0.6")...
My Brachys have doubled or even tripled their size in that time!  

So when will I start seeing some T´s in those tanks instead of those... those... "brown things"?  :?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 5, 2005)

As some of you know, my female just molted and she is just gorgeous.  It would be a crime for me to not share her beauty.  BTW, I need a mature male for her soon!

Before:






After:




































She has quite the adventure in my bookbag.  Normally she has HUGE attitude problem, but today she was sweet. Must be the molt....


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 5, 2005)

*A lil more...stupid img limit*

Confirmed female:











Just a cool picture:


----------



## MyNameHere (Mar 5, 2005)

she *is* quite the lovely!  

Reminds me a bit of _Haplopelma spp._.  Are they relatively close on the whole fable of evolution (  )


----------



## Cigarman (Mar 5, 2005)

Is there a requirement for Brass Balls to handle a H. Mac like that? The last time I read of someone getting tagged by one here the symptoms lasted quite a while. Real nice looking girl though, nothing else like it.


----------



## Jakob (Mar 5, 2005)

Cigarman said:
			
		

> Is there a requirement for Brass Balls to handle a H. Mac like that?


No, you just have to be irresponsible and careless   

Btw., there already is a genus _Heteroscodra_ thread >>>HERE<<< 

Beautiful girl you have there Dwayne!

Later,

Jake


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Odd,  I did a search because I was sure this thread already existed, but it didn't come up.  I searched Heteroscrodra and Heteroscodra.  It's cool, I will move my post over and have this one deleted.  Can a mod do that for me?


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 5, 2005)

How dare u make me add to my wish list!  
I really have to stop reading ur posts!! :wall:


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 5, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> How dare u make me add to my wish list!
> I really have to stop reading ur posts!! :wall:


Some how I don't see that happening! ;P


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 5, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Some how I don't see that happening! ;P


For Example..... :wall:  :8o


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Mar 24, 2005)

Here's my new girl, she's just at 5"  Thanks Rob 


























And here's the male, hes not quite 3", but he should molt soon. He's camera shy, and kept retreating to his hammock, lol. This was the best I could do for now. He will be on breeding loan from shogun804.


----------



## PapaRoacher (Mar 24, 2005)

Some of you guys have really beautiful Maculatas   

Too bad I can't post pics of mine...  She's a pet hole--  She burrowed, and now I never see her


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 24, 2005)

that female you have is gorgeous, her back set of legs look enormous  , My guy looks like a midget compared to her, Hopefully he will grow a decent amount with this molt.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah, she is huge in general, lol.

He hasnt molted yet, but I hope it will be soon. He's just hanging out in the hammock he built himself.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Jake, your other heteroscodra thread was actually this thread, you linked to the same one


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 6, 2005)

TheDon said:
			
		

> Actually I find these guys to not be so bad.  Dont get me wrong they are super fast and you will want to be careful in that department but mine has never shown a threat posture and has never takin a strike at me or the paintbrush.  I wouldnt recommend holding one unless you know what you are doing.  I have seen pictures of people holding their's.  Also these are supposed to have medicinally significant venom no dont get bit.
> 
> peace
> 
> TheDon


do you own a mature male (obt on steroids) mine doesn't threat posture either he just strikes


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 10, 2005)

Female _H. maculata_


----------



## manville (Jul 10, 2005)

very nice one!!!


----------



## Bark (Jul 15, 2005)

*Maculata, looks like a male to me*

I never can get a good molt from this guy, but its color makes me think its a male.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 15, 2005)

How big is it?


----------



## Bark (Jul 15, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> How big is it?


It is only about 2.25 inches (5.7 centimeters) in legspan

How big is your pretty lady?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 15, 2005)

My girl is around 4.5". Since yours is so small, it would not be showing the nice greyish white yet I don't think. So too early to assume it's a male IMO. Nice looking little one though!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 16, 2005)

Those are some very nice maculata. Lorgakor, that is a very nice T, the patterns on the carapace and the legs are amazing


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 16, 2005)

there are very nice examples in this thread...."H.Lividum" had you had any succesion with that mating?.....all pic are great..the carapace is fantastic among the most i like.

Aaron


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 16, 2005)

heres a mature male will get some pics of my fems with their sacs if they ever make any  :wall:


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is mine!  






I think female by the color.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 19, 2005)

JeKo said:
			
		

> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think female as well but rember my male looked grey before he matured but the changed completely but im 90% sure you have a girl


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 9, 2005)

ive noticed on this thread that a lot of ppl say there maculatas don't come out very often mine are out and about all night and most the first part of the day my largest fem legs it round the tank and my mature male tapps all night horny sod hes been mated twice in three months


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 10, 2005)

Actually my girl is out all the time too. She wanders all over the place at night, making all sorts of noise! She didn't use to do this, I guess she is more comfortable in her home now.


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 10, 2005)

my too girls are in exo terra terraniums aswell and they do laps of the tanks at night and jump from wall to wall trying to catch crix gotta love this species


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 7, 2005)

i've just get a H.maculata female, unbelievable ,she's mated during the trip ,now around 11 cm legspan ,pix coming soon


----------



## davros (Nov 7, 2005)

One of my ladies







Best wishes Mal.


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 12, 2005)

finnally come my H.maculata


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 12, 2005)

one of my little baby that begin to show some african mark on the abdomen  very cute, already speedy and nervous


----------



## lpw (Jan 16, 2006)

*The Great Cage Maintanance Adventure...*

"Hey, what's all the racket about?!"






Out for a stroll (a _bolt_, more appropriately).  1 meter/second.  The carpet tarantula!











Busted.






"Kiss _this_!"






"Somebody shut those damn blinds."






"Ah, that's better.  Now turn off the sun."






"Ok, that's more like it."






"Now, where can a gal grab a bite to eat?"


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 16, 2006)

lpw said:
			
		

> Busted.



hahaha.  nice pics of a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 16, 2006)

Great series of pictures! She is a beauty.:clap:


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 16, 2006)

These Photos have been sooooo :drool: :drool: :drool: ....I did finally go buy my self one , shes about 2 1/2" 2 3/4 " and just molted as well.....and looking to get another... I love this Sp , there Fast , Beautiful , Aggressive , hearty. i could go on for days ! Heres a Pic of my Little H.Maculata , in this pic shes about 2 - 2 1/4 ....Enjoy and keep the GREAT pics comming , this thread is AWSOME !!! :clap: :clap:  

Heres Harriet  
(pre molt )


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful H. maculata IPW.


----------



## tarsier (Jan 23, 2006)

Not the best pic (and I've posted this for an "ID me please") but here's my 5 inch male h.maculata







a closer shot


----------



## Bark (Feb 3, 2006)

*Tarsier*, is he mature yet?  Mine looks like yours, but he won't show me his palps  

4.75"


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 3, 2006)

Lorgakor your maculata is very very very nice. Just my opinion, but this species is the nicest looking T


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Kirdec! She was a beauty. Unfortunately I sold her and the male that I had shortly after I bred them. I think she eventually laid a sac for her new owner, but Arachnomaniak would have to confirm that. I admit, I do miss her, she was quite the looker!


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, males are wierd looking, they look like S. calceatum more than ever 
cheers
ORION


----------



## brachy (Apr 14, 2006)

Ciao

There is my juvenil female.


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello,

just had the pleasure to test a DSLR from a friend today:


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 14, 2006)

one more.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 14, 2006)

I cant wait till my .5" maculata starts to get some color


----------



## brachy (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Timo

These are excelent shots. Congrats:worship: . What kind of camera you use ?


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi, 

those pictures were shot with a *Konica Minolta Dynax D5* with a *Sigma 50/2.8 DG EX Macro* lens.

Unfortunately not my camera.   (I hope i will get my EOS 350D in few weeks.  )


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 17, 2006)

from the same run:


----------



## Karmashadowsh (May 17, 2006)

*coloration?*

when do these beauties start to get there coloring? how many inchs?


----------



## Pennywise (May 17, 2006)

*I love em*

HMACs are so-o-o spectacular.


----------



## kitty_b (May 18, 2006)

*H. maculata*

female ~3" (ignore the poor log-gluing job)






male ~3" (hiding after i chased him out from the space between the plexiglass substrate-catcher and the tank screen)






they both looked like this before their most current moults:


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 18, 2006)

Wow, I've looked at these before, but none of the pictures I've seen have done them justice like those macro shots, I love the eyes on them, not to mention the overall look.  I definitely want to try this species, especially since I already have the digital SLR.


----------



## chromatopelma (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello! This forum is the best! I have one of these beauties at home and I think it's a female ( i hope so ). Very nice pictures!!! :clap: 

Sorry for my English :8o


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## tmanjim (Jun 9, 2006)

no doubt, the females are beautiful. i really need a good digi cam so i can post pics of my girl.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 9, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool:  wow that is one of my favorite t's....i got to get one of those soon...


----------



## Ewok (Jun 9, 2006)

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> just had the pleasure to test a DSLR from a friend today:



Wow those are great pictures!


----------



## Maikardaaion (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## T.Raab (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice shots


----------



## Cooper (Jul 6, 2006)

Are there any other species in the Heterscodra genus apart from maculata?


----------



## T.Raab (Jul 6, 2006)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Are there any other species in the Heterscodra genus apart from maculata?


Take a look at this Thread: click me


----------



## Gigas (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes but they arent easily available and you wil have a very hard time finding images of them, pachypoda and crassypes i think


----------



## MaDhAcK (Jul 8, 2006)

H. maculata Adult Female


----------



## Apophis (Jul 10, 2006)

My juvenile female H. maculata


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 10, 2006)

Extremly nice shot Maikardaaion


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 14, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> Yes but they arent easily available and you wil have a very hard time finding images of them, pachypoda and crassypes i think


i would love to see pics of a H. pachypoda. that means "thick foot" or something like that... could be interesting!

i already google imaged it to no avail


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 16, 2006)

my fattie juvie female


----------



## -Kordian- (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## chromatopelma (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello!

I finally get a quite good picture. 






cheers!


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 31, 2006)

this thread reminded me that it's time to "dig up" my female h. mac. she was supposed to molt months ago and i need to make sure she's still among the living. :wall:


----------



## -Kordian- (Nov 27, 2006)

Female ~4'' LS:


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2006)

_Heteroscodra maculata_ sternum shot. Pale cream coloration instead of dark like the _Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum_.


----------



## Fingolfin (Dec 20, 2006)

3.5" unsexed....


----------



## Scorpiove (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is mine, not 100% of the sex it is a smaller juvenile though.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 23, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> 3.5" unsexed....


Has molted to 4" and is confirmed female!


----------



## Maikardaaion (Mar 1, 2007)

_*Heteroscodra maculata*_ adult female


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a serious love of these spiders!!! Mine's only a tiny lil sling.. gorgeous pictures!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 7, 2007)

This is such I gorgeous species. I love my female. 

Anyone got any enclosure pics of this species?


----------



## eman (Jun 20, 2007)

*Mommy with young*

H. maculata with slings...


----------



## arachi american (Aug 18, 2007)

*I Dont See A Heterscodra Thread*

and there should be.  theyre puuuuurrrrdy.


----------



## arachi american (Aug 19, 2007)

*ahhh ive been re-directed.*

i am now among my people =)


----------



## arachi american (Aug 19, 2007)

by the way, beautiful shots everyone.  im glad im not the only one who sees beyong the pokie horizon =)

not to throw rocks at pokies...i've got 4 or 5 myself...but i'll take my 5" hmac over _aaalmost_ any pokie.


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 19, 2007)

H.maculata spiderlings.Greetings.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautifull and congratulation Pato! :}


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks very much Cedrik  Greetings


----------



## Tunedbeat (Nov 16, 2007)

Had a blast shooting this girl, enjoy!


----------



## 4tec84 (Nov 19, 2007)

Fan-freaktastic pictures tunedbeat!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
:worship:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 19, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> Had a blast shooting this girl, enjoy!


How exactly do you take your pictures? Because wow, just wow.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 19, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> How exactly do you take your pictures? Because wow, just wow.


I agree.  WOW!!!


----------



## mark0 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can enyone post terrarium pictures for maculata plz.
There is only 5 pics in Enclosure thread.
Thanks!


----------



## _Lange (Nov 20, 2007)

AubZ said:


> I agree.  WOW!!!


Yea dude! how much meth did you do to take those? OMG amazing!


----------



## Tunedbeat (Nov 20, 2007)

mark0 said:


> Can enyone post terrarium pictures for maculata plz.
> There is only 5 pics in Enclosure thread.
> Thanks!


Hey, Mark

The basic setup will do fine.  Just provide them with a place to hide and a nice water.  



			
				butch4skin said:
			
		

> How exactly do you take your pictures? Because wow, just wow.





			
				_Lange said:
			
		

> Yea dude! how much meth did you do to take those? OMG amazing!


Thanks, guys!

Well, i took these off-tripod and on my stomach, she had molted a few days before so i wasn't afraid to get close.  It just takes a bit of patience and  
the right lighting and a good eye.  

Oh, I have never tried meth and do not intend to.


----------



## Fince (Nov 20, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> Had a blast shooting this girl, enjoy!


Hi Tunedbeat,

Excellent work!

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Congratulations! My favourite is the first habit pic.


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 20, 2008)

_Heteroscodra maculata_







Eric


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 21, 2008)

I decided to be brave this morning! Been a while since one of these girls has been the subject.


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow every time I see your pics I think they cant get any better but once again you have outdone yourself. Those pics are amazing and really show the H. macs sleekness. Very cool!! :clap:


----------



## wayne the pain (Apr 21, 2008)

Fantastic pix by everyone, and fantastic sp, have to get me one of these.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 21, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> Wow every time I see your pics I think they cant get any better but once again you have outdone yourself. Those pics are amazing and really show the H. macs sleekness. Very cool!! :clap:


Thanks!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 23, 2008)

My hopefully female H. mac


----------



## Zψωαιεκ (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Ricky ortiz (Jan 5, 2009)

Tunedbeat said:


> Had a blast shooting this girl, enjoy!



I liked this pic so much I got it tattooed on me Thanks for taking some awsome pics!





and here is my Little H. mac


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in love with this baby.
still quite little, 3" legspan or so
praying I might get a female! when it moults we shall know!


----------



## JanPhilip (Feb 5, 2009)

Finaly got myself an H. maculata, after a long time of thinking:





Its pretty as hell, and not nearly as crazy is i thought. The H. incei slings i had were much worse, and 10times faster. But it still has some time to grow into beeing a beast  I love her either way.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's pictures of my new acquisition, Pandora.  She's about 3 inches long and very shy.  Originally was going to get a pokie but wound up with an H. mac.  Can't say I'm displeased about that  

Enclosure





Big corkbark on left was her hangout when I got her but then she found the small corkbark tube on right and now has a web burrow in it.

Chillin'





Hanging out in her original spot.  She's a pretty girl

First meal





Her first cricket (that I saw her eat) in her burrow.  She looks so angry

Out exploring





Only catch her like this in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning.  Otherwise, she's sleeping in her burrow.


----------



## varanidfan (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jbm150 (Apr 3, 2009)

Coupla more shots of pandora






Before her nightly jaunt






Lurking


----------



## Draiman (Apr 3, 2009)

Pandora is lovely.  I can't wait till mine gets to that size and starts showing some color.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, she's still pretty small, only about 3 inches.  I really wasn't positive she was a female because she actually looks kinda brown.  The flash on the camera shows that she has her white coloring.  I think after one more molt, she'll look even more striking.


----------



## JanPhilip (Apr 3, 2009)

Two small juvies i got for a friend of mine:


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, great shots of the eyes.  I didn't realized they were recessed in little depressions.  I wish my camera had a macro like that!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sneaky girl






Tools of destruction






Out and about


----------



## dalitan (Apr 15, 2009)

i have 2.5 cm maculata...in what size can i determine that my mac is a female or male?..in what size where the real coloration of H. mac be shown?...

they said male is kinda brown and female is creamy white color?...when will i see this?..

thank you...


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not positive but I think around 2 inches or so, you should start to see the transition.  My girl is about 3 inches and in low light, she still has a brownish look to her.  In the light though, the white comes out and she gets that "bone" look (i don't know how to describe that).  One more molt and she should be totally good to go.


----------



## taliban27 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 25, 2009)

Great shot taliban!


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## badboi (May 31, 2009)

my female, 12cm LS
1 week after moult






Denis


----------



## Draiman (May 31, 2009)

badboi said:


> my female, 12cm LS
> 1 week after moult
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing coloration and patterning. The next best Old World arboreal, after _Poecilotheria_ and _Cyriopagopus_.


----------



## badboi (May 31, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Amazing coloration and patterning. The next best Old World arboreal, after _Poecilotheria_ and _Cyriopagopus_.


Thanks.
I agree, those spiders are to shy  this female has a large burrow in her terrarium:?


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2009)

Not too happy about moving to a new home. About what size are the females large enough to breed?


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 14, 2009)

Did she just molt?  Her fangs look white.  I think I've heard around 4 - 5 inches for mating


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2009)

It was about a day or so after her last molt, I believe. The ends of the fangs were black. She is almost exactly 4 inches now, so I suppose I'll let her molt again first.


----------



## dimocritus (Jun 15, 2009)

l0













l1


----------



## Draiman (Jun 15, 2009)

That is pure masterclass, Dimo. Amazing, amazing pictures.  :clap: :clap: 

Edit: The third picture at least.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 15, 2009)

Agreed, Dimo those are some great shots, I'm about to get a baby H mac so I can't wait to get the little fuzzy monster!


----------



## bkelley02 (Jun 15, 2009)

Truly amazing pictures.  I have a small H. mac that I barely ever see.  It's always in it's burrow. :? Only comes up once in a while to grab a quick snack.


----------



## AlainL (Jun 15, 2009)

*Heteroscodra maculata*


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow Alain, what a chunky little beauty!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 20, 2009)

She is an amazing specimen, Alain. How large is she?


----------



## taliban27 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice shots!! :clap:


----------



## seanbond (Aug 28, 2009)

lets go to africa and get some satanas!
anyone ever seen a pik?


----------



## Draiman (Aug 28, 2009)

seanbond said:


> lets go to africa and get some satanas!
> anyone ever seen a pik?


That's _Stromatopelma_.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 28, 2009)

what was i thinking, thanx Dram.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## plunge (Aug 31, 2009)

3" h.maculata
















anyone wanna take a crack? its an easy one


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 23, 2009)

One of the most under rated Ts IMO!! Love mine!!!! Great thread!:drool:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's revive this thread. H. maculata juvie female (about 3''):


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow she is magnificent  !


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 28, 2009)

TiberiuSahly said:


> Wow she is magnificent  !


thank you   she is my most prized spider by far


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 28, 2009)

Super spider :clap:


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 29, 2009)

I want mine to grow up now!!!


----------



## ExCeL (Jan 4, 2010)

H.maculata female


----------



## Draiman (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## BoBaZ (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## jeroen de knegt (Jul 18, 2010)

0.1.0 H. maculata


----------



## Draiman (Jul 21, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 4, 2010)

Later, Tom


----------



## Chelsiukas (Aug 5, 2010)

She stepped on one!  Never mind. Great slings, congrats man!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## ExCeL (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,
this is my H.maculata adult female


----------



## Draiman (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome shot, Gavin.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 24, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shot, Gavin.


Cheers Jason, how's your hardwickei pedeling doing?


----------



## Hatr3d (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## crawltech (Apr 11, 2011)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CharlyT (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, my first T. wound up being a H. Maculata.







She's walk'n on the clear wall and not the back board of her enclosure.  An interesting side note, just found her after she teleported out of her enclosure when I was cleaning her water dish.  She had been missing for a month or so, and I had found what I though was the remains of her in a spot too narrow for my dog to get at. He apparently nipped off one of her legs but spat it out or something.


----------



## Printer (Apr 20, 2011)

_Heteroscodra maculata_ adult female


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (May 16, 2011)

Here is my girl *Heteroscodra maculata*. I love the color pattern of this specie.


----------



## Mako16 (Jun 2, 2011)

Heteroscodra maculata, subadult female


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 2, 2011)

Juvenile female


----------



## evolucidity (Feb 8, 2012)

*My new H maculata*

Hi guys! 

We've not been formally introduced (and I'll take care of that soon), but I just wanted to add to this thread with a pic of my new-today juvie.




It's 2.5" and I'm hoping the colouring points to it being female.  Now back up to 11 T's. :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## advan (Jun 5, 2012)

_Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armpit (Jun 6, 2012)

the first time i saw, first  photo i took. i'll take more once she becomes less shy.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 25, 2012)

H. maculata juvie





If they grew quicker, they'd definitely be my favorite species. It's a shame that their growth rate is so slow. The local reptile shop has juvies for 20 bucks every once in a while, so I buy them whenever available


----------



## tictactank (Apr 30, 2013)

just sharing mine:


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 30, 2013)

H. mac unsexed juvenile


----------



## paassatt (Dec 17, 2013)

Female _Heteroscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonerain (Oct 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 27, 2014)

A female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaphometDL50 (May 2, 2016)

H.Maculata juvenil female
0.1.0 Heteroscodra Maculata (juvenil) by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr
0.1.0 Heteroscodra Maculata (juvenil) by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr


----------



## Olan (Aug 28, 2016)

Yole, our female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Olan (Aug 30, 2016)

More Yole


----------



## mygale (Sep 10, 2016)

Heteroscodra maculata Leg I Tarsus dorsal by mygale, auf Flickr



Heteroscodra maculata Leg I Tarsus dorsal by mygale, auf Flickr



African arboreal Tarantulas 1/3 by mygale, auf Flickr



Heteroscodra maculata Pocock, 1899 8K res. by mygale, auf Flickr



Heteroscodra maculata Pocock, 1899 8K res. by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhitenerJ (Sep 17, 2016)

My female "Mello". She is geogeous.













H. Maculata



__ WhitenerJ
__ Sep 17, 2016
__ 1


----------



## IsraelMS (Oct 14, 2016)

My female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 15, 2016)

I love these pics! With all of these beautiful photos, are they really as reclusive as many people say they are?


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 15, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I love these pics! With all of these beautiful photos, are they really as reclusive as many people say they are?


yes. mine is out about once a month, and in its old cage only came out maybe once every other month, and that was at 6:30am.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe I'll just go for a pokie then  Love the species, but not willing to take it out to see it... That ghostly baboon haunts my dreams, always plotting out of sight  Thank god people are willing to do it for me  jk


----------



## IsraelMS (Oct 16, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I love these pics! With all of these beautiful photos, are they really as reclusive as many people say they are?


This is my second adult and my experience is no, they are not. Mine is out every night as soon as the room gets dark. However, they are really shy. At the minimum disturbance mine goes into her nest. But I see her a lot, and that was so with my previous one. If you like the species go for it.


----------



## Adore (Feb 17, 2017)

My female subadult H.Mac, just got her today.


----------



## KezyGLA (May 30, 2017)

_0.2 H. maculata
_
Jubia-



Jacintha-


----------

